# Drummond Island Perch



## chaser (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone doing any good on the perch up there yet? going to be up there this weekend just wondering if it would be worth bringing fishing eqp.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I could make some calls and see if there is any action going on up there...I will keep you posted.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Years ago perch fishing Drummond Island was "terrific". Then the "INDIANS" got involved and all but cleaned out the perch. So now I don't even think about going to Drummond in the Fall or spring. The proprietors loss and my gain(at least in gas money and accomodations). Only till we destroy do we learn. :sad:


----------

